# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Datenbankfehler ?

## LJM_NRW_56

Ich versuche vergeblich, eine Antwort in "meinem" Thema "Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten - Die Qual der Wahl" zu speichern.

Es erscheint "Datenbankfehler".

in der Übersicht "Letzter Beitrag" sieht es zwar so aus, als hätte ich etwas geschrieben.
Aber es gibt nichts zu lesen.

Wer kennt sich aus?

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## buschreiter

Hatte ich gestern auch...

----------


## W. Werner

Dann scheint die Ursache (DB-Fehler in Diagnostik-Therapien-und-Co) noch nicht beseitigt - mir ging es gerade ebenso. Beim Absenden des neuen Beitrags: _Datenbankfehler_, erneutes Absenden: _Sie dürfen nicht innerhalb 60s ..._, eneutes Absenden nach Wartezeit: _Dieser Beitrag ist ein Duplikat eines Beitrags, den Sie innerhalb der letzten fünf Minuten erstellt haben_. Aber schließlich - nach "Seite aktualisieren" im Browser (akt. Firefox) ist der Beitrag da. Nach Editieren des Beitrags kam dann http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ed...tepost&p=79626. Ich denke, da ist eine Reorganisation der DB fällig.

p. s.: Auch die Aktualisierung der "neuen Beiträge" funktioniert nicht: *Warnung*: Only variables should be passed by reference in *..../editpost.php* (Zeile *323*)

----------


## Heribert

Meine Empfehlung, den Browser-Cache und Cookies löschen, weil beim Absenden eine Cookie-Rückfrage der Forensoftware die Ursache sein könnte.
Der Text erschein ja trotzdem im Forum

-Nee, nützt auch nichts! Lieber Holger Jünnemann, da gibts Arbeit.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Holger

Hallo zusammen,

gestern nachmittag hatten wir in der Tat einen Ausfall des Datenbankservers. 
Warum es heute morgen nicht lief weiß ich noch nicht.

Im Augenblick tut der Server aber seinen Dienst (Es sei denn - ich kann diesen Beitrag jetzt nicht absenden  :Blinzeln:  )

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Holger,

Ihr Beitrag ist zwar angekommen, wird aber oben unter neue Beiträge nicht angezeigt.

Das Problem besteht z.B, auch beim letzten Thread von LowRoad, wo Professor Schostak geantwortet hat. Auch hier erscheint oben nur LowRoads Beitrag.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Holger,

Ihr Beitrag ist zu lesen, wird aber oben unter neue Beiträge nicht angezeigt. Das Problem ist auch bei letzten Thread LowRoad. auf den Professor Schostak geantwortet hat. Da erscheint noch LowRoads Beitrag als letzter Beitrag.

Und hier kam eben:  *Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf*Datenbankfehler



Gruß Harald

----------


## Holger

Ich sehe es.
Mein Absenden wurde auch mit einem DB-Fehler quittiert. Augenscheinlich haben wir mit der Datenbank ein paar Probleme. Ich bin mit dem Provider im Kontakt und hoffe, dass wir das zügig lösen können.

----------


## Holger

So.

Das war ein Nachbeben von gestern.
Jetzt ist augenscheinlich wieder alles in Ordnung.

Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Jo, mein Beitrag ist jetzt auch zu lesen.
Und gleich mehrfach wegen der scheinbar vergeblichen Versuche.

LJM

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Holger,

dies war der Threadbeginn:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9630#post79630

und dies sollte der letzte, aktuelle Beitrag darauf sein:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9633#post79633

ist er aber nicht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Holger,

auf den letzten Beitrag von Professor Schostak habe ich eine Antwort eingestellt. Nun stimmt zumindest in diesem Thread wieder die Reihenfolge.

Ich wünsche Ihnen ein geruhsames Wochenende.

Beste Grüße

Harald.

----------


## Frau40

Moin, mein Beitrag von heute morgen ist auch nicht da....kann ich den wiederfinden? Gruß

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Sibylle,

tut mir leid, ich kann auch keinen anderen Beitrag von Dir von heute Morgen finden. Wahrscheinlich musst Du ihn noch einmal schreiben.

Ralf

----------

